# Hello Plowers



## Plowright (Feb 2, 2020)

If you can use my service please let me know. 708.351.6176


----------



## Kc762 (Dec 25, 2019)

welcome to plowsite!


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

buenos dias!
welcome to the forum, 
Pictures are good!
Some advice, If you’re looking for work introduce yourself to everyone you meet, discuss where you’re from, what you offer etc. a high quality business card goes a long way. 
good luck :waving:


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

hello and welcome to the site...just a quick note that if you're looking for work, you might want to post in the networking forum and see if anyone in your area needs help or maybe you to subcontract, etc

again, welcome


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Welcome to the club, now if the snow gods would just get something moving?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Welcome to plowsite.

What services do you offer and at what rate?
Are you insured ( a contractor with his own business)or are you looking to be an employee 

Looks like you reskined your plow?
How is it working out?


----------



## Plowright (Feb 2, 2020)

BossPlow2010 said:


> buenos dias!
> welcome to the forum,
> Pictures are good!
> Some advice, If you're looking for work introduce yourself to everyone you meet, discuss where you're from, what you offer etc. a high quality business card goes a long way.
> good luck :waving:


Yup I got all that and appreciate the advice will upload some quickly


----------



## Plowright (Feb 2, 2020)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> hello and welcome to the site...just a quick note that if you're looking for work, you might want to post in the networking forum and see if anyone in your area needs help or maybe you to subcontract, etc
> 
> again, welcome


Thanks will do


----------



## Plowright (Feb 2, 2020)

Randall Ave said:


> Welcome to the club, now if the snow gods would just get something moving?


Words out my mouth


----------



## Plowright (Feb 2, 2020)

Hydromaster said:


> Welcome to plowsite.
> 
> What services do you offer and at what rate?
> Are you insured ( a contractor with his own business)or are you looking to be an employee
> ...


I'm both insured and looking for hire as employee my rates are based on the project but start at $40.00 and . This is my first year and I bought it with the new skin but it seems to protect well


----------



## Plowright (Feb 2, 2020)

I


Plowright said:


> I'm both insured and looking for hire as employee my rates are based on the project but start at $40.00 and . This is my first year and I bought it with the new skin but it seems to protect well


 offer snow removal


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Don't know what 40.00 is, as in hourly charge, a driveway, a lot.....

Most sub contractors get paid anywhere from 65 to 80 per hour or more based on plow size and exp. 

You just get married or something?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Plowright said:


> I'm both insured and looking for hire as employee my rates are based on the project but start at $40.00 and . This is my first year and I bought it with the new skin but it seems to protect well


$40/hr seems very low, after accounting for all operating cost and accruing for maintenance cost it's costing you money.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

BUFF said:


> $40/hr seems very low, after accounting for all operating cost and accruing for maintenance cost it's costing you money.


Any per event price this winter is too low, how are guys expected to make it through snow season if they're not bring in money.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

1olddogtwo said:


> Don't know what 40.00 is, as in hourly charge, a driveway, a lot.....
> 
> Most sub contractors get paid anywhere from 65 to 80 per hour or more based on plow size and exp.
> 
> You just get married or something?


Of course he's married. He wants it to snow so he can get out of the house.


----------



## Plowright (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Plowright said:


> View attachment 200772
> 
> 
> View attachment 200773


I'd fix the spelling error and take out the beat any price


----------



## Plowright (Feb 2, 2020)

BossPlow2010 said:


> I'd fix the spelling error and take out the beat any price


What spelling error, and we've been known to beat any price ?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Plowright said:


> What spelling error, and we've been known to beat any price ?


"No job to big or small"
Should be too.

The problem with beating someone else's price, is you're going Based on their numbers, which could be cheaper than your numbers.

If it costs you 100 bucks an hour for all your equipment and expenses and OH and what you want to make, what happens when the person you're bidding against is some high schooler with an atv with plow and is only going to charge 75 bucks, you just lost 25 bucks Per hour. So woohoo you got the job now, but for less than you need to make money.

Think of a more appealing way to show the client you're the company for the job.


----------



## Plowright (Feb 2, 2020)

BossPlow2010 said:


> "No job to big or small"
> Should be too.
> 
> The problem with beating someone else's price, is you're going Based on their numbers, which could be cheaper than your numbers.
> ...


Facts but that's why I have the option to either except or decline the offer. But thanks for your professional opinion.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Plowright said:


> Facts but that's why I have the option to either except or decline the offer. But thanks for your professional opinion.


So... you'll beat any price. Unless you can't?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

" We'll beat any price" is just a rat race to the bottom.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Plowright said:


> Facts but that's why I have the option to either except or decline the offer. But thanks for your professional opinion.


Although I do not agree with it at all....starting out, you may be able to get away with your lower pricing, just to get clientele and build a name.

That said, if you're getting your clients based on low prices, you have the wrong customers. Also, a lot of times you'll be bidding against those who don't know their numbers (we see it A LOT on here), so essentially you're "beating" a price that is already too low to begin with.

Best advice is learn your operating costs. At $40/hr (if that's what you charge) you won't be bringing much home at the end of the season.

Best of luck to you! Hope you find some work!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

You don't want that beat any price thing on your card. Your not in retail on a volume basis. $40.00 per hour is ridiculous. Your not much off a experienced employee with a contractors equipment.

I'm afraid you won't be able to make your business obligations at $40.00. I got guys on the payroll over $40.00 per hr. Best of luck.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Guys who have a busines license and insurance, seam more times than not they
List this on their business card.

More and more it takes around $20 -$15 hr just to pay for insurance


----------



## Plowright (Feb 2, 2020)

Hydromaster said:


> Guys who have a busines license and insurance, seam more times than not they
> List this on their business card.
> 
> Sorry sir i must part of the 1% I have a huge network and many of them have parking lots so I was forced to get license and insurance through my church
> ...


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

I’ve Never heard of a church that sells
Commercial liability insurance for snow removal.

And the church issues a business lic too?
I had to get my lic from the state.

Tell me more,
What are their rates like,
Do they base your rate on your gross or?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Since you filed the Insurnace through the church? Does that mean everything else was done through the church?
Meaning your business is tax exempt?
I hate to jump to conclusions, but that sounds highly illegal.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> I hate to jump to conclusions, but that sounds highly illegal.


That's quite the jump to a conclusion.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

cwren2472 said:


> That's quite the jump to a conclusion.


Certainly is, but it is just a question still, not accusing him of anything that wouldn't be very nice, only asking.

he mentioned getting insurance through the church, so it's certainly a valid question.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Sir,I don’t think ( my opinion) he can run a snow plowing business under, out of the nonprofit church.

Plowing is much different than a bake sale
Or a car wash.

Snow plowing is a separate business, he needs his own insurance and his own business license

Who’s going to pay for the slip and fall the congregation or Will the congregation say wait a minute, you did this, leave the church out of it.

A church with commercial liability Ins for snowplowing?

Does the church own the truck?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm going to give him the benefit of the doubt and guess that his insurance agent is a fellow member of his church congregation?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Plowright said:


> This is my first year


So then how were you forced to get licensed and insured?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

One truck (no backup?) and no job too big?

That's also quite the service area for 1 truck and the traffic conditions in that area.

Good luck


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> One truck (no backup?) and no job too big?


You know how some folks are about their Dodges...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> You know how some folks are about their Dodges...


Eye dew?


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

This is me also jumping to conclusions, but I think he meant that he is plowing the church and one of the requirements they had was that he had to be licensed and insured, which he can then use for the rest of his operations. Not that the license and insurance came through the church, but that plowing for them was what caused him to invest in the insurance and license.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Brndnstffrd said:


> This is me also jumping to conclusions, but I think he meant that he is plowing the church and one of the requirements they had was that he had to be licensed and insured, which he can then use for the rest of his operations. Not that the license and insurance came through the church, but that plowing for them was what caused him to invest in the insurance and license.


That's the way I interpreted it.

Lose the 40 bucks.

25 years of plowing in Chicagoland, nothing is 40 bucks.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

More and more it takes around $20 -$15 hr just to pay for insurance.....

Don't understand that part of the statement tho....

1mil policy goes for about 700.00 around here, I always figure the 1st snow flake cost me about 1000.00 or the 1st 9.5 hours of plowing. It covered INS plus yearly maintenance and knickknacks.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo said:


> More and more it takes around $20 -$15 hr just to pay for insurance.....
> 
> Don't understand that part of the statement tho....
> 
> 1mil policy goes for about 700.00 around here, I always figure the 1st snow flake cost me about 1000.00 or the 1st 9.5 hours of plowing. It covered INS plus yearly maintenance and knickknacks.


Was paying $775 for 2mil for snow and lawn


----------



## Plowright (Feb 2, 2020)

JMHConstruction said:


> Although I do not agree with it at all....starting out, you may be able to get away with your lower pricing, just to get clientele and build a name.
> 
> That said, if you're getting your clients based on low prices, you have the wrong customers. Also, a lot of times you'll be bidding against those who don't know their numbers (we see it A LOT on here), so essentially you're "beating" a price that is already too low to begin with.
> 
> ...





Hydromaster said:


> I've Never heard of a church that sells
> Commercial liability insurance for snow removal.
> 
> And the church issues a business lic too?
> ...





Hydromaster said:


> Sir,I don't think ( my opinion) he can run a snow plowing business under, out of the nonprofit church.
> 
> Plowing is much different than a bake sale
> Or a car wash.
> ...





Brndnstffrd said:


> This is me also jumping to conclusions, but I think he meant that he is plowing the church and one of the requirements they had was that he had to be licensed and insured, which he can then use for the rest of his operations. Not that the license and insurance came through the church, but that plowing for them was what caused him to invest in the insurance and license.


 Brndnstffrd Thank you sir for plowing through this mess but I'm too busy cleaning these lots to entertain social bullies who has nothing to do but find fault in everyone else.
I'm sorry but I thought this was a site that adds value, help and resource.
Fellows Drop your blade and keep pushing
Much success to you all
Prosper!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Plowright said:


> Brndnstffrd Thank you sir for plowing through this mess but I'm too busy cleaning these lots to entertain social bullies who has nothing to do but find fault in everyone else.
> I'm sorry but I thought this was a site that adds value, help and resource.
> Fellows Drop your blade and keep pushing
> Much success to you all
> Prosper!


That's nice...apparently you've never heard of constructive criticism. Or learning from other's mistakes.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Obviously churches don't sell GL, I was not bullying you. Being in Chicago $40.00 per hr is to low and heading in the wrong direction. Maybe if you were out in the boondocks.

With the population alone your commercial truck insurance has to be a good amount. Okay maybe you don't have commercial insurance on your truck one incident and you will be canceled.

You got to understand the failure rate in snow and ice. Tones of guys with 4x4 pickup wants to plow snow not understanding there expenses and the way of life. Yes at $40.00 per hr I'm sure you will beat anybody's price.

A couple of brake downs which will happen and is sometime embarrassing you will have no working capitol. Another issue is how are your jobs going to get serviced if your truck does go down without a back up plan.

No bullying intended, these are facts you should know and will depend on you being profitable and long term in the business. Good Luck


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

“Sorry sir i must part of the 1% I have a huge network and many of them have parking lots so I was forced to get license and insurance through my church “

Op
Your posts were as clear as muddy water.
You didn’t appear to be running a ligament
Business.

As to my tangent, you said ,“was forced to get license and insurance through my church “
This made me question things.
Do you work for the church?



Pat
Ins of 1,000 to 2,000 isn’t uncommon .
Unlike you some don’t work the hrs you did.
Then most spread out the pay /bills
To a per hr cost over the season.

Well op you have a attude just like the reast of us.
Good luck working for crumbs.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Plowright said:


> I'm sorry but I thought this was a site that adds value, help and resource


Not if you choose to ignore it. I would say most of what has been posted is constructive.

You also have to keep in mind that many of the guys on this forum count on snow plowing to build their business, keep food on theirs and their employees tables, and have a lot invested to keep their reputation and customers happy. You simply can not do that while competing against those who are in a race to be bankrupt in a couple years.

Good for you for taking the entrepreneurial jump, but when a handful of experienced professionals are telling you that you're not charging enough, why would you choose to ignore them? Even if you and your business survive, why would you leave that money on the table? That's taking money away from your business, and more importantly your family. Even if your making your current hourly rate work, how would your lifestyle increase if you doubled or tripled your winter income by charging correctly?

I'm sure you're hustling you ass off to find and gain business. Why? You could make more money working as a subcontractor for another business. I would actually suggest looking into this. You wouldn't have to find jobs, you wouldn't have to chase money from multiple locations, depending on the size of the company, you wouldn't have to worry about what happens to the lots if you have a break down, and you would make more.
You're busting your ass, trying to make a living, while trying to operate on crumbs.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

JMHConstruction said:


> Not if you choose to ignore it. I would say most of what has been posted is constructive.
> 
> You also have to keep in mind that many of the guys on this forum count on snow plowing to build their business, keep food on theirs and their employees tables, and have a lot invested to keep their reputation and customers happy. You simply can not do that while competing against those who are in a race to be bankrupt in a couple years.
> 
> ...


Was told by my dad who build a very successful business from the ground up in '52, work for the future not today and you can survive the slow times when other go belly up.


----------



## Plowright (Feb 2, 2020)

JMHConstruction said:


> Not if you choose to ignore it. I would say most of what has been posted is constructive.
> 
> You also have to keep in mind that many of the guys on this forum count on snow plowing to build their business, keep food on theirs and their employees tables, and have a lot invested to keep their reputation and customers happy. You simply can not do that while competing against those who are in a race to be bankrupt in a couple years.
> 
> ...


Let's be clear I never posted $40.00hr wage or salary my card simply said starting at 40.00 I listed Driveway's, apartment complex's and commercial property. I'm a licensed auto/diesel mechanic I currently work at the railroad as a machinist for over 20years, I have operated plow trucks previously for my employer. I started this only because my peers who many have buildings and lots asked me to after I purchased the truck to clean and plow my huge driveway and other family members who can't get out and do it. I asked a few people I knew who either once plowed or where still plowing. I have NOTHING!! to do with others who choose to list their price at whatever amount they choose. Nor do I have anything to do with those who are trying to survive in the business from one job to the next. I empower everyone to do and make whatever they choose. I came into this busy less then a month ago and have currently 12 lots, two contracts and four houses which two are mines. I welcome all comments this is the only reason why I reply back. But truly all these comments have not been interpreted as being constructive or helpful. But hey for the sake of common Unity I will be the first to say I apologize if many of the other drivers felt some kind of way. 
Lastly my dependence is not from Lot 2 Lot but I simply trust God, and for those who may feel the stress and burden from this industry maybe just maybe they alt to do a reassessment and re prioritize. 
Again let's keep plowing forward 
Peace ✌


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Plowright said:


> Let's be clear I never posted $40.00hr wage or salary my card simply said starting at 40.00 I listed Driveway's, apartment complex's and commercial property. I'm a licensed auto/diesel mechanic I currently work at the railroad as a machinist for over 20years, I have operated plow trucks previously for my employer. I started this only because my peers who many have buildings and lots asked me to after I purchased the truck to clean and plow my huge driveway and other family members who can't get out and do it. I asked a few people I knew who either once plowed or where still plowing. I have NOTHING!! to do with others who choose to list their price at whatever amount they choose. Nor do I have anything to do with those who are trying to survive in the business from one job to the next. I empower everyone to do and make whatever they choose. I came into this busy less then a month ago and have currently 12 lots, two contracts and four houses which two are mines. I welcome all comments this is the only reason why I reply back. But truly all these comments have not been interpreted as being constructive or helpful. But hey for the sake of common Unity I will be the first to say I apologize if many of the other drivers felt some kind of way.
> Lastly my dependence is not from Lot 2 Lot but I simply trust God, and for those who may feel the stress and burden from this industry maybe just maybe they alt to do a reassessment and re prioritize.
> Again let's keep plowing forward
> Peace ✌


How are you going to service customers if you're making chips at your fulltime job?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Plowright said:


> I'm a licensed auto/diesel mechanic I currently work at the railroad as a machinist for over 20years


It's kind of the same idea as if you knew someone who was just starting out as a licensed diesel mechanic and were advertising themselves out at $40/hr. You'd probably tell them that's unwise because they could be making $60/hr no problem (I'm just using hypothetical #'s here) you'd probably also advise them if they were opening their own shop to make sure they had all their proper insurance / licensing. 
Same with the railroad. I'm sure you'd have some great advice as much as I'm sure you'd be annoyed if someone wanted to come in and do the same job for half the money. Usually frowned upon by union cats in my limited experience.


----------

